# Plain camera vans?



## Alex1975 (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone know the the Police have any plain camera vans.

Thanks


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 11, 2015)

The vans are getting about more and more too, guess it's not only speeding but road tax and mot checks.

They'll be a small sign advising cameras in use somewhere close by.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 11, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Does anyone know the the Police have any plain camera vans.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Hmm I should not write posts when rushing. It should say:

Does anyone know if the Police have plain camera vans?

Thanks


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 11, 2015)

Have you been "Done" Alex?  

Ive seen a few about and all have Thames Valley Police on the side, but interestingly nothing on the back to identify as plod.

Blue In Munich may have greater knowledge of these things, but he is London Based, not out in the sticks


----------



## duncan mackie (Jun 11, 2015)

all the ones I have seen have been white with some black writing - the latter varying in position, size and of course, what you see will vary depending on whether they are side on or rear facing!

all have been on roads that have the occasional  permanent 'camera' signs


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 11, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have you been "Done" Alex?  

Ive seen a few about and all have Thames Valley Police on the side, but interestingly nothing on the back to identify as plod.

Blue In Munich may have greater knowledge of these things, but he is London Based, not out in the sticks
		
Click to expand...

Yes I got pulled today by an unmarked car, he had shot me with a speed gun, no idea how he managed to catch me up. Points at least. Anyhow, I am now worried that I saw a van on a bridge over the A41 in the week. It was brown but had a side window.... Just paranoia now! Any surprises from trips I have done in the last 6 weeks could be a problem.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 11, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yes I got pulled today by an unmarked car, he had shot me with a speed gun, no idea how he managed to catch me up. Points at least. Anyhow, I am now worried that I saw a van on a bridge over the A41 in the week. It was brown but had a side window.... Just paranoia now! Any surprises from trips I have done in the last 6 weeks could be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

You will buy a boy racer car Alex


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 11, 2015)

I believe each area has a website telling you where the cameras are each day.


----------



## Fish (Jun 12, 2015)

I see quite a few plain vans in our area, especially on the Warwick Bypass (A46) bridges, I'm informed that they are civvies (not police) contracted to do the camera work in catching speeders!  

Quite a range of plain cars now also, you used to know the cars they used and the reg plates used to give them away also, but now it can be anything, even seen a modified white car derived Vauxhall van 1 morning!

Sneaky buggers


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2015)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have you been "Done" Alex?  

Ive seen a few about and all have Thames Valley Police on the side, but interestingly nothing on the back to identify as plod.

Blue In Munich may have greater knowledge of these things, but he is London Based, not out in the sticks
		
Click to expand...

The completely unmarked ones tended to be ANPR rather than speed camera, which were plastered all over the sides but not the back with camera safety partnership logos.  Easiest way to tell; if it is two narrow windows very high up in the doors it's probably ANPR, if it is one window about 2 to 3 foot square in the middle of the rear door or if it's side on on an over bridge with the side door open it's a speed camera van.  However that was in the smoke and a little while ago.

Love to know where these police websites are that tell you where they are going to beâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## Lump (Jun 12, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yes I got pulled today by an unmarked car, he had shot me with a speed gun, no idea how he managed to catch me up. Points at least. Anyhow, I am now worried that I saw a van on a bridge over the A41 in the week. It was brown but had a side window.... Just paranoia now!* Any surprises from trips I have done in the last 6 weeks could be a problem*.
		
Click to expand...

The 14 day rule is still widely used to get off speeding tickets. So always pray that nothing hits your doorstep for up to 2 weeks and you should be fine there after.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 12, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			The completely unmarked ones tended to be ANPR rather than speed camera, which were plastered all over the sides but not the back with camera safety partnership logos.  Easiest way to tell; if it is two narrow windows very high up in the doors it's probably ANPR, if it is one window about 2 to 3 foot square in the middle of the rear door or if it's side on on an over bridge with the side door open it's a speed camera van.  However that was in the smoke and a little while ago.

*Love to know where these police websites are that tell you where they are going to be*â€¦â€¦...
		
Click to expand...

Heres one for Somerset and Avon your Honour 

http://www.safecam.org.uk/News/ViewNews.aspx?NewsID=177


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 12, 2015)

Lump said:



			The 14 day rule is still widely used to get off speeding tickets. So always pray that nothing hits your doorstep for up to 2 weeks and you should be fine there after.
		
Click to expand...

IIRC it only has to be posted within 14 days, not necessarily received.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			IIRC it only has to be posted within 14 days, not necessarily received.
		
Click to expand...


Ye the other thing is whith a lease car it usually goes to the lease company first who usually add a fee themselves....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Ye the other thing is whith a lease car it usually goes to the lease company first who usually add a fee themselves....
		
Click to expand...

and will possibly take longer to process than the 14 days.


----------



## Lump (Jun 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			IIRC it only has to be posted within 14 days, not necessarily received.
		
Click to expand...

not unless they can prove why is shouldn't have arrived. I.E Postal strikes within those 14 days. The Onus is on the police to get the NIP to your doormat with those 14 days.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 15, 2015)

Lump said:



			not unless they can prove why is shouldn't have arrived. I.E Postal strikes within those 14 days. The Onus is on the police to get the NIP to your doormat with those 14 days.
		
Click to expand...

The onus is on the police to get it into the postal system within the specified time limit.  Thereafter even if it arrives late to you, it is deemed to have been served within the 14 days.  From a SYP FOI response;

_â€˜__Regarding the service by first class post.
Service of the NIP is presumed " UNLESS AND UNTIL THE CONTRARY IS PROVED". - Section 1(3) Road Traffic Offenders Act 1988.
NIPs are ONLY required to be served on the REGISTERED KEEPER, not every person.
For private individuals, a correctly addressed envelope sent by Royal Mail to their "last known address" is deemed to have been delivered in the "ordinary course of post" (Interpretation Act Section 7), which is defined as 2 business days after posting if sent by normal first class post and four days if sent by second class post. (Criminal Procedure Rules 4.10).  For registered keepers the NIP should be sent to the address on the DVLA register. (Automated systems within the camera offices are programmed to do this)._

The 14 days also doesn't include the date of offence so if you receive it on the 15th day (counting the offence as day 1) it's served.  

There are also some other circumstances which mean that if you are still in the frame even if you don't get it in your hands within the fortnight.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Yes I got pulled today by an unmarked car, he had shot me with a speed gun, no idea how he managed to catch me up. Points at least.
		
Click to expand...

What speed in what zone?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jun 16, 2015)

JustOne said:



			What speed in what zone?
		
Click to expand...


Oh I think that post would start a thread I don't want to be involved in. They alleged I was too fast in a 70 MPH.


----------



## JustOne (Jun 16, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Oh I think that post would start a thread I don't want to be involved in. They alleged I was too fast in a 70 MPH.
		
Click to expand...

Probably a good call, at least (it seems) you weren't in a built up area so you will probably avoid the tar and feathers followed by firing squad that we had planned for you


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 16, 2015)

The camera vans up here are generally white with the speeding logos on the side, as for the unmarked cars we have the usual Vectra's, BMW 5 series etc.. but I have seen a S class Merc and a Jag XF used as unmarked cars, the former seen after it had pulled a 911 turbo.


----------

